# Late Lament, Moody Blues



## Dogenzengi (Jan 13, 2014)

Breathe deep the gathering gloom,
Watch lights fade from every room.
Bedsitter people look back and lament,
Another day's useless energy spent.
Impassioned lovers wrestle as one,
Lonely man cries for love and has none.
New mother picks up and suckles her son,
Senior citizens wish they were young.
Cold hearted orb that rules the night,
Removes the colours from our sight.
Red is grey and yellow white.
But we decide which is right.
And which is an illusion?

http://youtu.be/MOreMkVIZW0

An awesome Poem written into the end of Nights In White Satin.
Bless,
DZ


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 13, 2014)

Dogenzengi said:


> Breathe deep the gathering gloom,
> Watch lights fade from every room.
> Bedsitter people look back and lament,
> Another day's useless energy spent.
> ...


to this day, i love that song and have it on my playlist.


----------



## Dogenzengi (Jan 13, 2014)

Nights in White Satin is one of my favorite Moody Blues Tunes and it's on my Playlist too!


----------

